# DB update geht einfach nicht



## mäcjava (6. Mrz 2011)

Hi,

ich möchte ein sql Update durchführen: Das Problem besteht in dem Teil des sql Statements:

where UserID ="+resulta.getString("UserID")+" 

wenn ich hier als UserID einfach UserID='2' angebe, dann läuft das Update für eine Zeile, 
wenn ich aber
UserID ="+resulta.getString("UserID")+" angebe, dann werden die Einträge nicht geupdatet.

Ich will natürlich nicht nur eine Zeile updaten, sondern alle von tabelle_1 bis tabelle_12

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, was ich da falsch mache????? 


```
for (int i = 1; i <= 12; i++){
	 		  
	 	  if(i != 4)
	 	  {
    		  Statement t = con.createStatement();
    	  ResultSet resulta = t.executeQuery("select * from tabelle_"+i+"" );
  	      while (resulta.next()) 
  	      {		 
	
  	     	String sql = "update ergebnisse set Frage_"+resulta.getString("FieldID")+"='"+resulta.getString("Value")+"' where UserID ="+resulta.getString("UserID")+"     ";


  	     	s.executeUpdate(sql);   

		  }
	
	}
```


----------



## XHelp (6. Mrz 2011)

Mach dir doch ein paar Debugausgaben ein was gelesen wird, wie das Update Statement im Endeffekt passiert. Hast du auch ggf leere, unnützige catch-Blöcke?


----------



## mäcjava (6. Mrz 2011)

es läuft doch. bei der menge an daten habe ich mich versehen.

trotzdem danke!!!


----------

